# John Deere splitter



## muncybob (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't know much about splitters but JD isn't one of the names I see mentioned. There is one for sale on CL...basically states in good condition but "older". What can you splitter guru's tell me about these?


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 15, 2011)

cool. Never heard of a JD splitter. Did the ad have any pictures?


----------



## muncybob (Feb 15, 2011)

No pics. I think I'll see if he's not too far away and plan a visit with a couple of rounds to split.


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 15, 2011)

Apparently, Deere made several different log splitters.

http://www.deere.com/servlet/com.de...exactModelSearchFlag=off&orderBy=pubType&tM;=

Here's an ad for a model 3 with pics.

http://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/2212203677.html


----------



## triptester (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't believe John Deere makes their own splitter. The splitters sold under their name are rebadged machines built by others. Older splitters were made by Didier and the newer machines were made by MTD.

Attached is a link to an old John Deere splitter at auction.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/4280011


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 15, 2011)

triptester said:
			
		

> I don't believe John Deere makes their own splitter. The splitters sold under their name are rebadged machines built by others. Older splitters were made by Didier and the newer machines were made by MTD.
> 
> Attached is a link to an old John Deere splitter at auction.
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/4280011


I'm betting you are right on that. That's the story on most of their smaller equipment. Made by someone else, but since it's green it costs 2-3x as much.


----------



## fatwoodfirestarters (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes that is correct people pay for that name.  




			
				triptester said:
			
		

> I don't believe John Deere makes their own splitter. The splitters sold under their name are rebadged machines built by others. Older splitters were made by Didier and the newer machines were made by MTD.
> 
> Attached is a link to an old John Deere splitter at auction.
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/4280011


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 16, 2011)

They also made PTO splitters for the 100 series tractors:







I'd want one just for the neatness factor.


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 16, 2011)

fatwoodfirestarters said:
			
		

> Yes that is correct people pay for that name.



I am seeing some indications that their _expensive-green(e)-paint_ marketing scheme may be beginning to backfire on them. My BIL, who lives in another state, was in the market for a small tractor. He was looking at a Deere and a Kubota. I gave him my opinion on Deere and a thumbs up on the 'Bota. He also asked around his local area and received near unanimous thumbs down on John Deere products. He called the negative reactions "shocking" in their breadth and intensity. Apparently, the word is getting out.


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a Didier - built around the 1970's - replaced the engine around 6 yrs. ago and she keeps on plugging right along.  I'm thinking about a log lift for it right now - also want to raise the whole machine 'up' so I can drop splits right into our trailer.

Didier was sold under the following names:

Sears (Craftsman)
Agway
John Deere
Poulan
Panther
Savage
Hydra-Splitter
Farnam
Montgomery Ward
Foster Mfg. was the manufacturer.

History of Didier:

"A very appropriate name for a "Log Splitter" that was designed to handle and manage any of the trees found in the forest. A bold statement, it certainly is, but it is being made by a company's management that introduced log splitters to the mass markets in the mid-1970's. 
The management team of Foster Mfg. Corp. started building log splitters under the company name of Didier Mfg. Very quickly our log splitters were being built under such brand names as Hydra-Splitter, Panther, Savage as well as John Deere, Poulan, Sears and many others.

The company known as Didier Mfg. was sold in 1979, the management team started Foster Mfg. Corp. Over the past twenty years, many products with identities to various industries have been developed and manufactured by Foster Mfg. Corp. Many of our products have evolved around our strong hydraulic experience.

After many years of not being able to re-enter the log splitter market because of restraints stemming from the sale of Didier, we now find it possible to re-enter the market and do so with a "Good Splitter" and a "Strong Conviction". The log splitter offered by Foster Mfg. Corp. offers a quality splitter at an unmatched value. The Foster Log Splitter is backed by a strong "Service Oriented" company with many years of manufacturing experience."


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's a picture of the various Didier models.  I have the largest one at the top of the photo.  Yes, they are short in stature!







Here are some specs on the various Didier models:


----------



## RAY_PA (Feb 16, 2011)

My father has one the he still uses on occasion. It has been around as long as I have (38). Bcak in the day, we split ALOT of wood with it. I use it now and then. I split all my wood by hand, except the 'nasties' I toss them in a pile and borrow that JD once a year, I probably split 1/2 a cord of nasties with it per year...works good. once in a while I find one it wont split and I toss that in the camp fire.


----------



## Mad Tom (Sep 30, 2014)

I have what looks like the one mounted on the tractor. Mine is on wheels and I believe was made by Didier. Built around the mid eighties I believe.  In the process of replacing hyd pump that just blew. Also the cylinder has started leaking pretty bad. Anyone ever find a seal kit or know who to contact for info? I would like to rebuild it myself. Hate to spend the extra dough having someone else do it.


----------



## mudr (Oct 1, 2014)

As gentleman of uncommon height (6-4), I cringe every time I drive by one of those ridiculously short, horizontal only splitters.


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2014)

Mad Tom - this is a thread from 2011.  Post up a new thread with your questions for a more robust response.  Gonna shut this one down.


----------

